# A couple pics!



## CanadianaSally (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm finally back riding again! After 6 babies it's time to get in shape and do what I love the most... riding! I'm down 40lbs since last year and am looking to drop 70lbs more! You all have it in you to do it... don't give up!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Love it! Glad you're getting back into it. You and your horse look amazing together.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Yay!! And, that horse is scrumptious!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Lookin' good!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your both look happy and healthy, and proud, as you should be.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Well done! Lovely horse too!


----------



## moonlit622 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice horse!


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Your horse is gorgeous I love bays with white socks! Glad your back riding again!


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice, you and your horse look [email protected]!


----------

